# Urdu, Hindi: lagaa lenaa



## MonsieurGonzalito

Friends,

Again for the song "Dil Lagaa Liyaa", which is from a cute romantic Bollywood movie called "Dil Hai Tumhaara". It is the typical "the man of my life will marry my sister" storyline. The female protagonist _(Preity Zinta)_ pulls herself together and she has the kindness to act as a singer/entertainer at her sister's engagement party, where she sings this song. She acts as if this was meant as advice for the groom and bride, but in fact, she wants to say it directly.

Sample verses;

_dil lagaa liyaa maiN
ne tum se pyaar kar ke, tum se pyaar kar ke_

So it seems that _lagaa lenaa_ has meanings of its own, different from the sum of its component parts.
I couldn't find it as an entry anywhere but in the Urdu Lughat
Which for me is costly, because that is a dictionary for Urdu speakers, not for learners.
Below I am transcribing the Lughat entries for_ lagaa lenaa  _along with some Hindi transcription and meaning, both of those to the best of my ability, they are not very good.



1गिरवीदा कर लेना , फ़रेफ़्ता कर लेना , यार बना लेनाمائل کرلینا ، گرویدہ کرلینا ، فریفتہ کرلینا ، یار بنا لیناto be enamored, infatuated with, fond of2ख़ूगर कर लेना , आदी बना लेना , लत लगा देना خوگر کرلینا ، عادی بنا لینا ، لَت لگا دینا.to contract a vice or an habit3अपने मतलब का बना लेना , ढब पर ले आना اپنے مطلب کا بنالینا ، ڈھب پر لے آنا.to do something for one's own benefit, to develop one's own style4 चिमटा लेना , लिपटा लेना ; ( दिल के साथ ) अपना लेना.چمٹا لینا ، لپٹا لینا ؛ ( دل کے ساتھ ) اپنا لینا.to wrap or grab or envelop (with pincers); (of the heart) to take oneself heartily5 साथ कर लेना , हम-राह कर लेना. ساتھ کر لینا ، ہمراہ کر لینا.to keep company, to go along6 नौकर रखना. نوکر رکھنا.to be a servant7 मशग़ूल कर लेना , मसरूफ़ कर लेना ; रुजूअ कर लेना ; मुतवज्जह [और, ओर] मुख़ातब कर लेना.مشغول کر لینا ، مصروف کر لینا ؛ رجوع کر لینا ؛ متوجہ اور مخاطب کر لینا.to be busy or engaged or occupied with something8गिन लेना , गिनती में शामिल कर लेना ; मुजरा कर लेना , महसूब कर लेना ; हिसाब के सवाल को हल कर लेनाگِن لینا ، گنتی میں شامل کر لینا ؛ مجرا کر لینا ، محسوب کر لینا ؛ حساب کے سوال کو حل کر لیناto take into account, to count, to deduct, to credit


I guess #4 is the one that applies to the song?
If so, I would need a little help with #4's translation, please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## littlepond

"dil lagaanaa" (or "man lagaanaa") is a very popular idiom, meaning to engage your heart in something, to get attached to something (or, rarely, someone). For example, "kyaa baat hai, aaj kal tumhaaraa paRhaii meN dil nahiiN lag rahaa?"


----------



## Frau Moore

_dil lagaa liyaa maiN ne
tum se pyaar kar ke, tum se pyaar kar ke_ ..

(with the ne at the correct place)

it´s simply a combination of dil lagaanaa and lena = dil lagaa lena . Same compound verb scheme as "likh lenaa", "kharid lenaa" etc. etc.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Noooo, don't tell me that I transliterated all that thing for nothing!
 
Thanks @littlepond @Frau Moore


----------



## amiramir

littlepond said:


> "dil lagaanaa" (or "man lagaanaa") is a very popular idiom, meaning to engage your heart in something, to get attached to something (or, rarely, someone). For example, "kyaa baat hai, aaj kal tumhaaraa paRhaii meN dil nahiiN lag rahaa?"



tumhaaraa here modifies dil I presume?

I would have said 'tumhaarii' in this case, to modify paRhaii. Is that wrong? / different meaning?


----------



## marrish

I'm certain it's not been done in vain, still, in order to credit you with some recognition I'm going to help you make some more sense with these entries. These are not translations but are meant as an explanation.



माइल कर लेना, गिर्वीदः कर लेना, ..., to make enamoured, infatuated with; to have sb fall for one; to gain the favours of; to attract toward oneself, make sb go mad in one's love, to enchant; to cast a love-spell, etc....1missing; गिरवीदा (there must've been a thread) कर लेना , फ़रेफ़्ता कर लेना, यार बना लेनाمائل کر لینا ، گرویدہ کر لینا ، فریفتہ کر لینا ، یار بنا لیناto be enamored, infatuated with, fond ofto instil a habit; to make addicted, to have sb desire oneself; to create a craving  in someone (etc).2ख़ूगर कर लेना , आदी बना लेना , लत लगा देनाخوگر کر لینا ، عادی بنا لینا ، لَت لگا دینا.to contract a vice or an habit_lit_.: to make sb useful for one's own benefit, to pull sb's strings, to 'bring' sb's behaviour in one's own ways. (~get sb dance to one's tunes)3अपने मतलब का बना लेना , ढब पर ले आनाاپنے مطلب کا بنا لینا ، ڈھب پر لے آنا.to do something for one's own benefit, to develop one's own styleto have sth stick together, to fixate, to make attached with oneself; (of 'heart') to make sb one's own (or, rather, make oneself (one's heart) of sb(=belong to)4चिमटा लेना , लिपटा लेना ; ( दिल के साथ ) अपना लेना. چمٹا لینا ، لپٹا لینا ؛ ( دل کے ساتھ ) اپنا لینا.to wrap or grab or envelop (*not really* with pincers); (of the heart) to take oneself heartilyto let sb become friend (of oneself); to make sympathetic towards oneself; to make someone belong to one's own personal company, to let sb become a (_lit._) compagnon-de-route5साथ कर लेना , हम-राह कर लेना.ساتھ کر لینا ، ہمراہ کر لینا.to keep company, to go alongto hire sb; to give sb a job (lower office jobs, domestic service/servant, etc.)6नौकर रखना.نوکر رکھنا.to be a servantto have sb be ... for oneself's sake, towards oneself.7मशग़ूल कर लेना , मसरूफ़ कर लेना ; रुजूअ कर लेना ; मुतवज्जह (~मुतवज्जिह/मुतवज्जेह) [और, ओर] मुख़ातब कर लेना.مشغول کر لینا ، مصروف کر لینا ؛ رجوع کر لینا ؛ متوجہ اور مخاطب کر لینا.to be busy or engaged or occupied with something


to add something, to make get credit; to solve an arithmetic problem. 

8गिन लेना , गिनती में शामिल कर लेना ; मुजरा कर लेना , महसूब कर लेना ; हिसाब के सवाल को हल कर लेनाگِن لینا ، گنتی میں شامل کر لینا ؛ مجرا کر لینا ، محسوب کر لینا ؛ حساب کے سوال کو حل کر لیناto take into account, to count *together*,


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thank you for the work you took, @marrish!
I think I now get the general _causative_ nuance of all the entries, which I was completely missing.

The good news is, in view of your corrections, it seems that #4 is still the winner:
_"I made my heart yours"_


----------



## HindiMurkh

amiramir said:


> tumhaaraa here modifies dil I presume?
> 
> I would have said 'tumhaarii' in this case, to modify paRhaii. Is that wrong? / different meaning?



If you wanted to ask a question specifically asking about studies/studying you would use tumhaarii: tumhaarii paRhaii kesii chal rahii hai?

In this case the original sentence is referring to Dil, which is masculine hence the the tumhaaraa.


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> tumhaaraa here modifies dil I presume?



Yes.


----------



## littlepond

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> The good news is, in view of your corrections, it seems that #4 is still the winner:
> _"I made my heart yours"_



The song does not mean that. The line is saying, "My heart is now hitched, engaged, through loving you".


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

OK, thanks @littlepond


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Until I totally master this "dil lagaa" thing:
There is a song by Sajjad Ali "Lagaya Dil" (apparently very popular, based on how many singers reproduce it)

_lagaayaa dil bahut, par dil lagaa nahiiN
tere jaisa koii hamko milaa nahiiN_

Please, what would be the difference between "lagaayaa dil" and "dil lagaa" here?

[translation sites give something like "the heart felt nor very hearty", which is horrible]
[There is a video clip that shows many high school intertwined love stories, none of them reciprocated]
[example Youtube video=Fb0OTqLotxU]


----------



## Alfaaz

Relevant entry in Urdu Lughat: 



> دِل لَگانا *محاورہ  *
> 
> ۱. عشق کرنا، محبّت کرنا، تعلقِ خاطر پیدا کرنا
> ۲. توجہ دینا، دھیان دینا، منہمک ہونا، مائل ہونا


​


			
				MonsieurGonzalito said:
			
		

> Please, what would be the difference between "lagaayaa dil" and "dil lagaa" here?


 Perhaps looking at it from a different perspective might help. Suppose a person is trying to dye some fabric, but didn't read any of the instructions and the fabric ended up not being dyed as intended. The person might say:

لگایا رنگ بہت، پر رنگ لگا نہیں ← بہت رنگ لگایا، پر (پھر بھی کپڑے کو) رنگ لگا/چڑھا نہیں​
Does the example above make the difference between _lagaayaa _and _lagaa _clear? 


			
				MonsieurGonzalito said:
			
		

> There is a song by Sajjad Ali "Lagaya Dil"
> 
> ... _nahiiN_


 In this piece, it is actually نئیں that has been used. If you visit Sajjad Ali's YouTube channel, you can currently find a video with the remaining couplets of the poem that was written as a tribute to and based on a piece by Pakistani Urdu poet Juan Elia.  

مرا اِک مشورہ ہے اِلتجا نئیں
تو میرے پاس سے اس وقت جا نئیں

جون ایلیا​


----------



## Alfaaz

Relevant couplet from another Ghazal (available here) by Jaun Elia written in the same بحر: 

بچھڑ کے جان تیرے آستاں سے
*لگایا* جی بہت پر جی *لگا *نئیں​


----------



## littlepond

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Please, what would be the difference between "lagaayaa dil" and "dil lagaa" here?



dil lagaanaa - to engage heart in something, to make the mind absorbed in something, to concentrate on/be absorbed in something, to do something with mindfulness
dil lagnaa - to not feel attachment to something or at some place, to feel disengaged, disconnected, disoriented, to feel a lack of connection


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

littlepond said:


> dil lagnaa


I guess you mean "dil lagnaa naiiN"

Hence
_I set my heart/mind a lot (on it) , but (my) heart didn't really engage/take/connect_

i.e.,_ I "applied" my heart, but it didn't achieve the desired effect _according to @Alfaaz 's pattern


----------



## littlepond

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> I guess you mean "dil lagnaa naiiN"



I do not get you: there is no such word as "naiiN"! If you meant "nahiiN", then why would I mean "nahiiN"? "dil lagnaa nahiiN" is merely the negation of "dil lagnaa" - and that has nothing to do with the meaning I provided.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

littlepond said:


> there is no such word as "naiiN"!


It seems to exist, at least, it deserves a mention in the Urdu Lughat



नईंنَئِیں​रुजूअ कीजिए: नहीं, जो फ़सीह है رجوع کیجیے : نہیں جو فصیح ہے​


(for what is worth, the singer does pronounce it that way, single syllable, no reconnozable -h- sound)



littlepond said:


> If you meant "nahiiN", then why would I mean "nahiiN"?


Because based on the meaning of lagnaa (to be connected, affixed, to be hit, etc.)
and your answer below:



littlepond said:


> dil lagnaa - to *not* feel attachment to something or at some place, to feel disengaged, disconnected, disoriented, to feel a lack of connection


I assumed that you meant
_dil lagnaa = to feel atachment
dil lagnaa *nahiiN* = *not* to feel attachment_

And if that is not what you meant, then I am even more confused


----------



## littlepond

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> It seems to exist, at least, it deserves a mention in the Urdu Lughat
> 
> 
> 
> नईंنَئِیں​रुजूअ कीजिए: नहीं, जो फ़सीह हैرجوع کیجیے : نہیں جو فصیح ہے​



"naiiN" does exist in spoken language - many words' "h" are dropped - but I am surprised to see it being listed in a dictionary.



MonsieurGonzalito said:


> I assumed that you meant
> _dil lagnaa = to feel atachment
> dil lagnaa *nahiiN* = *not* to feel attachment_
> 
> And if that is not what you meant, then I am even more confused



Ah yes, you are correct! Thanks, and sorry for having confused you.


----------

